

Show HN: Captchaless spam protection - samuellevy
http://blog.samuellevy.com/post/28-captchaless-spam-protection.html

======
geerlingguy
I maintain a Drupal module, Honeypot (<http://drupal.org/project/honeypot>),
that does this and also adds in a few more protections, like a minimum time
limit for submission (exponentially increasing, along with integration with
Drupal's flood control mechanism.

I've found it to work extremely well on even some websites specifically
targeted by human/automated spammers.

~~~
samuellevy
Just having something (some form value) filled out by JavaScript will catch
out a large number of bots. I haven't implemented that yet because the site
has no javascript (other than ads and analytics).

